

Eve Online and Dust 514's Groundbreaking Cross-Platform Interactivity - SuccintWork
http://www.thetibcoblog.com/2013/03/30/eve-online-and-dust-514s-groundbreaking-cross-platform-interactivity/

======
NelsonMinar
CCP is a remarkably innovative game company. Eve Online is now pretty much
unique in being an MMO where the fun content comes from interacting with other
players, not running through content designed by the game company. The game
has uniquely good crafting and economics systems. The technology is amazing,
from the massive single cluster server to the application of Stackless Python.

And the Dust 514 integration is interesting too. The actual interaction
between the two games is pretty thin; some occasional big events delivered
asynchronously. But it's all set in the same environment and in theory player
actions in one game could affect the other. I'd love to see more of this kind
of innovation in online game design.

------
Cthulhu_
Title is attractive, but the article itself isn't saying much, unfortunately.
CCP's own developer blog is a more interesting read. Also not sure what TIBCO
is trying to get out of this.

Also, writing a blog about you going to write a blog isn't a good idea.

------
chroem
While it's an amazing concept and I really want to like it, it's actually a
terrible game. There's literally no assurance against spawncamping and the UI
is extremely cluttered, among other things.

~~~
ben0x539
That's how you tell it's in the eve universe!

------
theg2
I'd play Dust if it came to another platform but I don't own a PS3 so I'm out
of luck...and I can't lose my life to EVE Online again.

CCP has done amazing work with their game and proven over and over again
they're willing to take risks and innovate the genre.

------
alanthonyc
“Unwittingly, CCP has created a shining example of how integration powers IT
innovation, connects platforms and users, as well as increases real-time
decision-making and goal execution.”

That’s a bit of a stretch. IT trying to find meaning.

------
nicholassmith
If you've not played 514, I'd recommend giving it a go. It's definitely in
beta, and there's plenty of glitches and bugs but once you get past those it's
a fantastically interesting game.

Sometimes you forget you're playing in the Eve universe until someone calls in
a strike from a vessel being controlled either inside the game (interesting,
but boring) or by someone playing the actual Eve Online MMO.

